# Finally a decent day outside!



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I finally got to get outside and enjoy some smokes!

First one of the day









and second one on my friend's porch waiting for meat to come out of his smoker


----------



## jeffmn (Mar 20, 2013)

I can relate to getting out after a long winter being from MN. The weather just started to hit low 50's this week where last year at this time it was gorgeous. Of course its down to the 30's again but warm weather is right around the corner and hope to get out of the garage to smoke.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Unfortunately it's raining today but yesterday was beautiful outside and I had me a VSG to celebrate.


----------



## craig61a (Feb 18, 2013)

It's been nice over the past few days here too, and I have taken advantage of the sun and warm weather...


----------



## Smoker LKG (Mar 17, 2013)

It's finally nice over here where I'm at, unfortunately I'm stuck in the office. Just 7 more hours and I'll be free to grab a smoke.


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

And a good beer choice!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful day in NYC hit 73 degrees!


----------



## Smoker LKG (Mar 17, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Beautiful day in NYC hit 73 degrees!


I do agree and I was able to enjoy it


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Had 4 pints with a Fuente Gran Rosado at the Bearden Beer Market


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

That's the way to shake off those winter blahs!! I myself am taking advantage of a nice 76 deg day here with my 2nd of the eve cause it drops back down to highs in the 30s and more of that white crap for mid week. Can't it just get nice and stay nice?!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i know what you mean. i'm on cigar #5 today


----------



## Maddcrow (Apr 11, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

I'm still waiting....we dropped back down to about -5f this week and still have about 2 1/2 feet of snow in my back yard. This winter just won't end.


----------

